# LSI SAS9211-8i corrupts characters during boot



## Moose (Oct 30, 2013)

For a while, I've been using an LSI SAS3081E-R card as a controller for 8x 2TB disks in a RAIDZ2 ZFS pool (on FreeBSD 8.2).  I wanted to upgrade to 4TB disks which this controller doesn't support so I bought an LSI SAS9211-8i card.  However, when I swap the new card in for the old one, I get corrupted characters during boot after the new card has initialised itself.  (Specifically, everything looks fine until the "PCI Devices Listing" screen, when several characters are corrupted, and remain so thereafter - see attachments.)

When I swap back out to the old SAS3081E-R card, everything works fine again, so it's definitely either a problem with the new card or some interaction between the new card and other parts of the system.

I'm guessing this is not specific to FreeBSD, but AIUI the SAS9211-8i is a popular HBA card with FreeBSD folks, so I was wondering if anyone here has experienced/resolved any similar problem?


----------

